# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  11 صورة هزت العالم

## حبيبتي والمطر

*





في 22يوليو 1975 سمع مصور جريدة بوسطن هيرالد بواسطة جهاز الالتقاط الخاص عن حريق وقع في شارع ملبورو في بوسطن فذهب لمكان الحريق ليلتقط هذه الصورة للسيدة ديانا بريتن وفتاة صغيرة وهما تسقطان من المبنى الذي كانتا تعيشان فيه قبل الحريق. ديانا توفت في لحظة اصطدامها بالأرض لكن الطفلة عاشت لحسن الحظ لان رجل اطفاء حاول حمايتها وديانا من قوة الارتطام فنجح معها وفشل مع الاخرى.حاز ستانلي جي فورمن على جائزة ال Pulitzer على تغطيته للحريق بالصور لكن الاهم من الجائزة أن عمله مهد لفرض قوانين صارمه بما يتعلق بحوادث الحريق وشروط السلامه في بوسطن والولايات الأمريكية الاخرى.





صورة حزينة لفتاة ال 13 اوميرا سنشيز التي ظلت حبيسة المياه والاسمنت لمدة 3 أيام اثر بركان نيفادو دلرويز في كولومبيا في 14 نوفمبر 1985 والذي راح ضحيته مايعادل ال 2500 انسان.توفت اوميرا بعد فترة قصيرة من انقاذها لتسبب الصورة الكثير من المشاكل للمصور الذي اتهم بعدم الانسانية واستغلال ماساة الفتاة للتصوير بدلا من محاولة انقاذها باسرع وقت. كذلك تسببت الصورة لمشاكل للمصور مع الحكومة الكولومبية التي ادركت بكون الصور تلك دلالة على فشلها وعدم كفائتها في التدخل لانقاذ الشعب في الكوارث.





 حاز المصور كفن كارتر على جائزة ال Pulitzer لهذه الصوره التي تستعرض طفل يعاني من سوء التغذية الواضح وهو يزحف نحو معسكر الامم المتحدة الذي كان ملجأ لضحايا المجاعة ويقدم الغذاء في السودان.يظهر في الصورة نسر يقف على بعد امتار من الطفل منتظرا موته حتى يتغذى على جثته لا احد يعرف بمصير الطفل لكن المصور انتحر بعدها بثلاثة اشهر نتيجة الكآبة التي اصابته بسبب تواجده في السودان لتغطية احداث المجاعة في حينها.





التقط هذه الصورة المصور مالكوم براون في 11 يونيو 1963 عندما قام الراهب الفيتنامي ثيك كونق دس باشعال نفسه حتى الموت في احد أشهر واكثر شوارع سايقون ازدحاما .جاء الحادث كاعتراض ومحاولة لفت النظر لمشكلة رهبان البوذية الذين عانوا تحت نظام ديم الكاثوليكي الذي تحكم في جنوب فيتنام حينها.كان الرهبان يطالبون بحقوق تتساوى مع الرهبان المسيحين لكن النظام مارس عليهم القمع ومنعهم و من رفع اعلامهم الخاصة ومن ممارسة طقوسهم ومعتقداتهم. الغريب ان الراهب لم يتحرك من مكانه اثناء احتراقه ولم يصدر عنه اي صوت!





 حظى المصور ماكس اقيليرى عام 1999على فرصة العمر عندما سمح له بتصوير واحدة من اهم عمليات تصحيح تشوه السباينا بايفيديا .تمت هذه العملية الرائدة على الجنين صامويل سويتسر الذي لم يكن يتجاوز وقتها ال 21اسبوع وهو لا يزال في رحم امه.يقول اقيليرا”خلال العملية التصحيحية اخرج صامويل ذراعه من الفتحة الجراحية في رحم امه. رفع الجراح ذراع صامويل لنفاجأ به يمسك اصبع الجراح الذي هز اصبعه في محاولة لاختبار قوة الجنين الذي تشبث باصبع الجراح ولم يتركها.في تلك اللحظة كان لها تأثير عميق علي كمصور يحكي القصص خلال عدسة كامرته “.عندما ولد صامويل لاحقا اعتبر اول جنين يولد مرتين.





بعد القبض على تشي جيفارا واعدامه قام قاتليه بدعوة مجموعة من المصورين لالتقاط هذه الصورة ليثبتوا للجميع موت “تشي العظيم” 1967فيخفت تاثيره على متبعيه. لكن الصورة اضافت بعدا أعمق لاسطورة تشي لم يحسب لها قاتليه أي حساب لأن معجبيه قاموا بمقارنة ملامح تشي المتسامحه مع المسيح.





كان ويلهلم كونراد رونتجن اول من تلقى جائزة نوبل للفيزياء فى عام 1901 وهي جائزة يستحقها بسبب اكتشافه الذي يعد ثورة في عالم الطب وكان رونتجن قد اجرى سلسلة من التجارب لاحظ معها انبثاق وهج فلوري من الباريوم بلاتينوكيانيدي . جمع رونتجن ملاحظاته تلك وساعدته زوجته التي قدمت كفها لتجاربه وقام بتصوير اول اشعة سينية سهلت للعالم النظر لجسم الانسان من الداخل بدون التدخل الجراحي.





اودلف هتلر امام برج ايفل في باريس عام 1940 وعلى يساره معاونه المهندس البرت سبي.





أول صورة عامة لغيمة ناقازاكي بعد إلقاء القنبلة عليها في 9 اغسطس 1945 والتي تسببت بمقتل 150000 نسمة وتسببت بدمار اعظم بسبب الحرارة العالية والاشعاع والريح التي نشرتها. كانت القنبلة الذرية الاولى القيت على هيروشيما في 6 اغسطس قتلن مايقارب ال 80000 انسان لكن اليابان لم تستسلم مما دفع امريكا لالقاء قنبلتها الثانية. وكان طيار ال B-29 شارلز سويني متجها بالقنبلة نحو Kokura Arsenal عندما منعه الضباب من الرؤية فتوجه لنقازاكي بدلا عنها.





كارثة منطاد هيدنبيرق لم تكن الحادثة الجوية الاسوأ لكنها كانت الوحيدة التي صورت وقتها ويقال ان هذه الصورة التي التقطت في 6مايو 1937 انهت صناعة السفر بالمنطاد. قتل في هذه الكارثة 35 من اصل 97 من ركاب المنطاد زيبلن الذي كان يعتبر حتى تلك اللحظة اكثر وسائل السفر الجوي امانا والتي كانت متاحه ايامها.





صوره الشهيد محمد الدره (12 عام ) الذى استشهد فى حضن ابيه اثر اطلاق النار من القوات الاسرائليه عليه فى 30 سبتمبر سنه 2000 والذى نشرتها كل محطات التلفاز فى العالم وتداولتها جميع وسائل الاعلام مندده بافعال القوات الاسرائليه.*

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد صور مش طبيعية بتخوف 
وهاي الصورة لو انا محلهم بلتمس شو حدا فجأة يمسك ايدي ههههه بتخوف  بس سبحان الله 


مشكورة مطر عالصور

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*صور معبره تكمن روعتهآ في ابعداهآ و مناسبتهآآ ..

يعطيكِ العافيه ...*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الله يعافيكم يا رب
مشكورين على المرور الجميل*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل صور لها تاثير داخل نفس الانسان ووقع كبير 


مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

العفو محمد
مشكورة لمرورك

----------


## amal azar

*صور رائعة خصوصا صورة الجنين اللي اتولد مرتين .. ربنا يباركك* :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حاز المصور كفن كارتر على جائزة ال Pulitzer لهذه الصوره التي تستعرض طفل يعاني من سوء التغذية الواضح وهو يزحف نحو معسكر الامم المتحدة الذي كان ملجأ لضحايا المجاعة ويقدم الغذاء في السودان.يظهر في الصورة نسر يقف على بعد امتار من الطفل منتظرا موته حتى يتغذى على جثته لا احد يعرف بمصير الطفل لكن المصور انتحر بعدها بثلاثة اشهر نتيجة الكآبة التي اصابته بسبب تواجده في السودان لتغطية احداث المجاعة في حينها.



3.jpg



يعطيك الف عافيه وحازت على كثير من المشهادات على الفيس بوك والتويتر إنسانية لأبعد الحدود

----------


## brushzone

*حلو كتير و صور معبرة و جميلة*

----------

